# DBS Storm Black 3 Day Correction Detail Pics In The Snow



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

hi all i guess you have all had snow so i thought i would share this detail with you. The car in question is a storm black DBS which is well used and not really looked after plenty of general defects in the paint swirl marks, RIDS, buffer trails and volcanic ash damage.






upon arrival.









































































I used orange prewash on the lower half of the car then bilt hamber foamed the car 3 times to lift the dirt ready for a 2 bucket hand wash.

washed with dodo juice supernatural shampoo sponge, tar and glue remover used to remove tar spots and clayed with meguires soft claybar.



















Leather cleansed and fed with smart leather, all chrome polished with blu b gone.





































Paint inspection says it all not in the best condition.























































Volcanic ash fallout damage.



















The roof also had buffer trails in looked like it been tried to be machine polished before.










The bonnet was a bit of a mess.










the Bootlid was also in a bit of a mess.










After correction looking sharp and red










50/50





































After correction Migliore Primo wax applied by hand.













































































































Rim wax applied to forged wheels and bella lustre dressing applied to tyres.





































Final shot outside in the snow after around 30 hours machine polishing a real lustre and contrast against the white.




































































































Hope you like it all comments welcome Drew www.depthofshine.co.uk


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very impressive buddy looks great now :thumb:


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I love your work! Lovely car!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

top work ,looks fantastic


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there mate.


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolute stunning!!!:doublesho


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Those 50/50 shots show the difference. 

Fish


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great correction work. :thumb:
Now looking like it should - stunning


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

What a difference, great job!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stunning work&great looking car,did you first wetsand the roof??


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

Good job :argie:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I bet you where pleased to have a nice big garage to work in.

Looking good.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fantastic work on what in my opinion is one of the best looking cars ever made :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stunning Results


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW, looks awesome mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice work and some cracking marks left in the paintwork........:buffer:

Can I ask what combo you used for correction? Also how did you get on applying the wax by hand and buffing this off, any trouble with re-marking the lacquer?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work, looks minted!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

When words fail me, I use pictures instead


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate, that typifies the ''wet'' look.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

such an incredible car right there! great work mate, looks brilliant.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great correction work, looks stunning now
was in such a mess before


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I personally wonder sometimes how such flippant owners ever got themselves in a position to own something like that in the first place.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stunning finish - some great polishing there, but cant help but feel the Migliore (my favourite wax) just makes it look so much wetter - great job man :argie: :thumb:


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic job


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

i cant remember off the top of my head what i used to correct it i think it may have been a mix of menzerna and 3M the roof was the worse, after claying it i think i went over it a few times to level the paint, the fall out made tiny pin holes in the lacquer but you could see this unless you know what you were looking at. 

Migliore is a funny product the primo went on nice using your hands but needs a the QD and a few micro fibres to remove it but at least it feels like there is protection on it, the Presidential is meant to be easier to remove. Did look wet though.

A lot of my customers use there cars and this was battered 4 weeks later a lot of owners dont see it but that means more business for me so all good.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work. :thumb:

I think the DBS is a fantastic looking motor.


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

One of the best cars ever made - great job.
Without meaning to sound too stalkerish, id blank out the road signs in the last couple of pics - it took me 30 seconds to pinpoint the exact house on google maps you were working at mate!

Got to agree with above -prep is key, yes, but some waxes such as this DO add to the finish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent work, and those after pics are da bomb!!!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job on an awesome car..... thanks for sharing the excellent pics with us all....


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

DOS said:


> i cant remember off the top of my head what i used to correct it i think it may have been a mix of menzerna and 3M the roof was the worse, after claying it i think i went over it a few times to level the paint, the fall out made tiny pin holes in the lacquer but you could see this unless you know what you were looking at.
> 
> Migliore is a funny product the primo went on nice using your hands but needs a the QD and a few micro fibres to remove it but at least it feels like there is protection on it, the Presidential is meant to be easier to remove. Did look wet though.
> 
> A lot of my customers use there cars and this was battered 4 weeks later a lot of owners dont see it but that means more business for me so all good.


Hi Drew, what's the rotary you are using please?

Dan


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

loving this correction!!!

not heard of any cars on here with volcanic ash fallout before ( May have missed posts) but this is great work!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice work, looks like a lot of hard work to get that finish, that really is a stunning car.
Simon


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Truly awesome!


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

im using a milwaukee polisher £200 3 year warranty never missed a beat just 1 set of bushes.

http://www.milwaukeetool.co.uk/int/...E40719EC1257991004BE263?OpenDocument&nav1=pro

i presumed it was volcanic ash damage as it was about the same time and i know the car was left outside, it may of been some other kind from a forge but cant be 100% sure. but something has eaten into the lacquer.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor love those wheels and carbon brakes


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

pure car porn. :thumb:


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks stunning Drew, that paint was in pretty bad shape!


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

What a mess of a car to start with ! .... Great turn around


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Some very nasty damage to deal with there but great turmaround and top results.

Hope that garage had plenty of heating!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

What a mess that was before. Great work.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

reat turn around


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Seriously impressive post-correction reflections there fella!


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

what a great job and a amazing car to work on :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I just had an accident


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic dude, some quality work there with great results:thumb:


----------

